
Recently re-launched our second MVP FOR FAMILY EVENTS - michaelmanley
Looking for feedback on new mvp! :) We are an marketplace for family events, photo booths, grazing tables and more!
======
gus_massa
What is the red number 3 that appears in the map?

Also, from the guideline:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _In Submissions_

> _Please don 't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
> exclamation points, or saying how great an article is. It's implicit in
> submitting something that you think it's important._

------
michaelmanley
Hi gus, they are listings but will definetly change it!

------
michaelmanley
hypley.com

